# Grove Bags



## vostok (Jul 20, 2021)

After last year getting my hand jammed in the jar
reaching for the last of my northern lites I found these Grove bags


I still prefer to store volume in Glass, just ensure its a quality lid
as I lost a kilo some months back removing the glass lid then it broke bad
shattering the bits thru the kilo? contents that had to be trashed






like above an 0z is a good size others are available $us43.50 for 50 bags
be warned you pay for the name, but with care can last
https://store.grovebags.com/product/terploc-ounce-pouch-50-pack/
stoner value 50/50


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2021)

I will pass and stay with glass.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2021)

Looks like you should think about advertising on here.  Click on the contact  us link for info.  We consider that spam in our parts.  Since you know Hopper, that one is free.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 21, 2021)

Knowing hopper helps?

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)

Fk you Bubba. Mean ole bastard. Thats why we loves ya so much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)

I think he was just giving a link to something he found that was cool, like some do with lights and stuff. Dont think he has any stock in the Company, but i get what your saying Pute. We deal with Spammers all the fking time trying to sell their product and it gets very aggravating. Ill let Vostok chime in. He has been around here along time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2021)

Pssst....wanna buy some seeds?

Big Sur 51 Seeds.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Knowing hopper helps?
> 
> Bubba


I too thought that when I joined


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Pssst....wanna buy some seeds?
> 
> Big Sur 51 Seeds.com


link no workie


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> link no workie



try some viagra


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

www.sealameal.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> www.sealameal.com
> View attachment 275686



for long term storage that is what we use , the freezer bag ones


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> for long term storage that is what we use , the freezer bag ones
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275688


I do the same, I find not to vac all the air or the stems pierce the bags


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2021)

Jars and vacuum sealed bags for me.  You can't believe how many long term smokers I have told to store their pot in jars.  They ask....." Why does my pot smell so dank when I first get it and then in a week or so it loosed the dank smell and taste."  

Thinking like a fortune teller  I should charge for the advise....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Jars and vacuum sealed bags for me.  You can't believe how many long term smokers I have told to store their pot in jars.  They ask....." Why does my pot smell so dank when I first get it and then in a week or so it loosed the dank smell and taste."
> 
> Thinking like a fortune teller  I should charge for the advise....


Pute in the box


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2021)

Granted one called Rosterman....now you owe me 3 oz's of gold


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Granted one called Rosterman....now you owe me 3 oz's of gold


Go check PMs


----------



## vostok (Jul 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I think he was just giving a link to something he found that was cool, like some do with lights and stuff. Dont think he has any stock in the Company, but i get what your saying Pute. We deal with Spammers all the fking time trying to sell their product and it gets very aggravating. Ill let Vostok chime in. He has been around here along time.



sorry if I misunderstood you, I have no contact with this or other company
but did break a fancy glass lid over a kilo of fresh so I learned the hardway

@ Hopper you know were to find me


----------



## vostok (Jul 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Looks like you should think about advertising on here.  Click on the contact  us link for info.  We consider that spam in our parts.  Since you know Hopper, that one is free.


the first time I ever heard of advertizing on this site but then like so so so so so so so so /.....many of your members I use the cheapest way possible
and why not getting a couple of trogens off your 'invisible' pixels?
but I admit it was before you were born ..lol
pls dont wait4replylolol

good luck


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

Boy oh Boy are all Hoppers Friend real a holes or what   LOL


----------



## leafminer (Jul 22, 2021)

Seems quite angry about something...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2021)

Hey,,I said he was an old member. Never had any problems with him. I have very few real friends. I think he is at the Farm most the time. They can have that fking site.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

@WeedHopper  Go read ya PMs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey,,I said he was an old member. Never had any problems with him. I have very few real friends. I think he is at the Farm most the time. They can have that fking site.


I have no real friends It is too painful when they die


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Boy oh Boy are all Hoppers Friend real a holes or what   LOL


Careful you are part of that group.


----------



## pute (Jul 22, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Seems quite angry about something...


Yup,  narcicsistic ass thought he could get away with spam.  We all
had fun with it and he got a case of red ass an took his ball and went home.

Now he wants to see what how we reacted but he can only look in the window..... probably thinks something is wrong with his computer....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Careful you are part of that group.


Ha I already knew Im a big A Hole


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @WeedHopper  Go read ya PMs


Did you see what I sent


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2021)

Yes sir.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you see what I sent






WeedHopper said:


> Yes sir.



Reminds me of a couple of 6th graders passing notes in school.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Reminds me of a couple of 6th graders passing notes in school.


----------

